# Can you help me identify my new friend?



## OSHA (Oct 18, 2010)

My father called me this afternoon as he knew I was looking for a tortoise as a pet. He was at a foreclosed home where he found this beauty. He is quite strong and doesn't seem to worse for wear. I have the perfect location for him in Central Florida on my back patio for him to live on. He will get natural sunlight and I was going to pen him in about a 8' x 10' area there. I just would like some advice on giving him the proper environment (substrate too) and nutrition. I am attaching several photos. Hopefully someone can advise.

Thanks all. I am really looking forward to getting involved on the board.

OSHA

PS: I wasn't sure if the pics for coloration purposes were better with or w/o flash so I included both.


----------



## dmmj (Oct 18, 2010)

hmmm not sure but it looks like a desert tortoise to me.


----------



## Kristina (Oct 18, 2010)

Where does your father live? If this tortoise is native to FL, it is a Florida Gopher, and they are a protected species.

It does look a lot like a desert tortoise, but the location makes me think it is a Florida Gopher.


----------



## OSHA (Oct 18, 2010)

kyryah said:


> Where does your father live? If this tortoise is native to FL, it is a Florida Gopher, and they are a protected species.
> 
> It does look a lot like a desert tortoise, but the location makes me think it is a Florida Gopher.



Near Ocala


----------



## Kristina (Oct 18, 2010)

Is that in Florida?


----------



## OSHA (Oct 18, 2010)

kyryah said:


> Is that in Florida?



Yes, About an hour north of Orlando.


----------



## Kristina (Oct 18, 2010)

Where exactly did your father find this tortoise? Was it running loose on the property?

I really do feel this is a Florida Gopher, again they are a protected species, and also endangered. If that is what you have, it needs to be released in EXACTLY the spot it was found, or turned over to a licensed wildlife center.

If it is a Florida Gopher, which is what it looks like, it is very, very illegal for you to try and keep it, and it is important for the survival of the species that it remain wild or be turned over to the correct authorities appropriately.

All of us here are tortoise lovers, and we understand 100% your desire to keep a tortoise as a member of your family. We can help you make the right decision as to what tortoise to keep, but this one isn't it.

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## OSHA (Oct 18, 2010)

It was found in a recently vacated foreclosed home's patio. He told me he was happy that the swimming pool had a fence up around it. I will have my dad return it to the neighborhood where it was from this morning. It is heavily forested. More than likely it was "adopted" as a pet and brought into the home. 

Thanks for the info.


----------



## t_mclellan (Oct 18, 2010)

I think it's a Desert Tortoise.
Gopher Tortoises don't have a nuchal scute.


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 18, 2010)

Well, it looks like a Texas tortoise to me. I'll send Danny a PM and ask him to look at this thread. 

Don't release the tortoise until we hear from Danny.


----------



## armandoarturo (Oct 18, 2010)

It looks like a desert tortoise for me.. and would say that its a female..


----------



## OSHA (Oct 18, 2010)

Unfortunately, I had my dad take him back to where he found him early this morning. Shame I didn't wait. I hope he will be OK in the forest up there.

Kind of sad now. I was really looking for a nice tortoise that my wife and I could keep. At our ages (41 & 43), he/she would have outlived us.

Any recommendations for a tortoise? Something hearty, with a good personality. We have a 10 x 10 area in a screened in pool patio we are planning on using for an outside habitat and an area in our garage for those colder winter nights.


----------



## dmmj (Oct 18, 2010)

I second a russian, I own 3 and they are great, plus they are hardy little guys.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Oct 18, 2010)

But keeping one on a patio means he doesn't get to graze and that's just not right...Just my opinion, but tortoises eat grass, they graze. If you get a Russian they graze on weeds. So keeping one on cement doesn't seem quite right. But I guess that's no worse then keeping one in the house on cypress mulch...and you do have a good sized area...Don't you have a yard you can keep one in?


----------



## OSHA (Oct 18, 2010)

maggie3fan said:


> But keeping one on a patio means he doesn't get to graze and that's just not right...Just my opinion, but tortoises eat grass, they graze. If you get a Russian they graze on weeds. So keeping one on cement doesn't seem quite right. But I guess that's no worse then keeping one in the house on cypress mulch...and you do have a good sized area...Don't you have a yard you can keep one in?



That is an excellent question. I do have the room. The problem is where we are located there are too many wild predators. Raccoons, possums, bears, wild cats and poisonous snakes to name a few. I was planning on building him a for lack of a better term a 10' x 10' pen with a sand and soil base with sod and the like. I figured on my patio he would get natural sunlight. I have been doing quite a bit of reading and think that a red foot or russian may be my best bet. I have seen a few on CL. Any further advice? Should I get a baby? A juvenile?


----------



## egyptiandan (Oct 19, 2010)

Sorry it took so long  but you and your father did the right thing.  He had found a Gopher tortoise, _Gopherus polyphemus_. It did need to go back to the same area where it was found like Kristina said (good call Kristina).
For a beginner a juvenile or adult tortoise would be best.

Danny


----------



## OSHA (Oct 19, 2010)

egyptiandan said:


> Sorry it took so long  but you and your father did the right thing.  He had found a Gopher tortoise, Gopherus polyphemus. It did need to go back to the same area where it was found like Kristina said (good call Kristina).
> For a beginner a juvenile or adult tortoise would be best.
> 
> Danny



Thanks Danny for the response. The wife and I were near about to kick ourselves when we thought we released a friend that might not have been a gopher. I saw a Captive Born Juvenile Red foot on CL last night. The adoption fee was $85.00. Also found a Juvenile Russian for $150. If they are still available, which do you think would be the better choice? Both are really cute.  Normally I would think, BOTH, but I really need to have a better understanding of this before I go crazy


----------



## HarleyK (Oct 19, 2010)

There are some threads, but it really comes down to their size....russians are a lot smaller, whereas a redfoot would probably need am outdoor pen. Redfoots also need tropical conditions, but russians are drier in comparison. Comes down to appearance also. Take a look at russian adults before you make a move and the redfoots would probably suit the FL humidity VERY well!!


----------

